# Please identify this atomizer



## zadiac (22/9/15)

Hey folks. I've been searching and I can't find what atty this is.
Please help if you can.







Thanks.


----------



## Vapington (22/9/15)

Do you have a better pic of it lol this has me stumped


----------



## zadiac (22/9/15)

It's used in this video


----------



## Dubz (22/9/15)

zadiac said:


> Hey folks. I've been searching and I can't find what atty this is.
> Please help if you can.
> 
> 
> ...


Infinite/Sparkle Bullet Mini RDA.
https://www.vapour.co.uk/infinite-bullet-mini-rda

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (22/9/15)

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/9/15)

@zadiac, I'm not sure about the deck in the vid, as that looks slightly different, but the covered one looks like the 128 Original from UISVapes. 
It has 2 decks, a 2 post and a 3 post. The "SICK GAINZ" logo is also a joose brand they sell.
One atty review here at .


----------



## zadiac (22/9/15)

Ah yes. I agree. Thanks man! Appreciate it. I like the look of that atty very much.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/9/15)

Mmm, I could not see the initial pic at work, but that is the base of the Bullet mini. 2 round posts and 3 holes on the side of the deck.
The 128 has a black base, which you can spot in the vid when the closed atty is shown. 
Also forgot to say that the UIS Vapes web site is sloooow as hell.

The 128 is tall for a dripper, but has 5mm juice wells. I does look good though.
I hate it when the website blurbs do not have any measurements included.


----------

